

Did you know Retina displays look better if you DON'T have perfect eyesight? - kefs
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2010/06/10/resolving-the-iphone-resolution/?resubmit

======
rbanffy
Every display looks better if you have a less-than-perfect eyesight. Without
glasses and from where I am sitting, I can't tell whether my TV is or not HD,
therefore, it looks every bit as good as a 2160p device would look from the
same distance. In fact, if the podcast I am watching right now were in HD, it
would look exactly the way it looks right now.

I would be as unable to read small print in the slides as if I were there on
the front row.

